# Thats the end of it :-(



## gibbs3414 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

We have just been through our first course of IVF.  We had our EC on Monday, we were due back yesterday for ET but the embryo hadnt divided    .

So thats it, I cant believe its all over, you feel like you have been through so much to get this far and then its cruelly snatched away before you have even had it implanted.

We have to pay privately and cant afford another go, so I have to try and come to terms with the fact that its the end of our journey.  (unless we win the lottery!!!)

I cant get pregnant naturally as my tubes are shot to pieces.  So i dont know what else we can do    Its so very sad.

It can happen though on the first cycle of IVF, When i first joined FF, i started to talking to a lady who was also on her first round of IVF, she had a BFP and is now 16 weeks   

I try to hold onto the fact that where there is hope there is always a way, but i just cant see that yet.

Good luck to everyone on this journey

xxx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Gibbs,

Just wanted to send huge                                    

Life is so unfair in so many ways. I really hope things work out for you soon.

Joy xxxxxxxx


----------



## jay g (Sep 12, 2010)

my dw is starting her first ivf process and it is already so mentally draining , so i cant imagine what u went through. im really sorry to hear ur news.  i really dont know what to say apart from stay strong and i hope options open up for u and u b successful.. all the best


----------



## jay g (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you

if its any consolation ur bravery and experience gives me the courage to also be brave. i hope we can be as strong as u but please dont give up

many thanks again x


----------



## SonicD (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Gibbs3414, 

I just read your story and wanted to say that I am really sorry to hear your bad news. This whole fertility thing is such a complex, stressful things with so much luck and other factors involved - most of which you just can't control.  Its such a rollercoster of emotions and you never know how you are suppose to feel or think!! 

I wish you all the best of luck and hope you find a way forward


----------

